# newb: e60 coding but missing sgdat/*.ipo ?



## BMW-V8 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm having the same problem too with this error, could you please send me the magic helpful PM please ?

C:\EC-APPS\INPA\sgdat\DME528.ipo(1) : error I300: Error opening object file
Pop up saying : cant load file ..sgdat\DME528.ipo ect ..

Thx in advance


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW-V8 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm having the same problem too with this error, could you please send me the magic helpful PM please ?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## BMW-V8 (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks for your help !
This wokred for me but now i have INPA in german, which i dont understand at all  
How can i get eng language instead ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW-V8 said:


> Thanks for your help !
> This wokred for me but now i have INPA in german, which i dont understand at all
> How can i get eng language instead ? ...


You can't. English script files no longer available.


----------



## BMW-V8 (Aug 4, 2015)

Oh that's sad ... 
Is it possible to get INPA and NCS Expert in english ? even if i have to downgrade in versions ?


----------



## BMW-V8 (Aug 4, 2015)

If not i will keep using a VM for an old INPA version (but in english) and NCS Expert from the installation you have made for us.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW-V8 said:


> Oh that's sad ...
> Is it possible to get INPA and NCS Expert in english ? even if i have to downgrade in versions ?





BMW-V8 said:


> If not i will keep using a VM for an old INPA version (but in english) and NCS Expert from the installation you have made for us.


There is an older version that was English, but for cars with newer ECU's / firmware, I am not sure how practical it is.


----------



## Escape92 (Feb 11, 2014)

I have the same problem with the missing IPO Files


----------



## BMW-V8 (Aug 4, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> There is an older version that was English, but for cars with newer ECU's / firmware, I am not sure how practical it is.


No problem i'll be using it for E4x and E3x series, could you please give me more informations about this special old version or NCS and INPA ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW-V8 said:


> No problem i'll be using it for E4x and E3x series, could you please give me more informations about this special old version or NCS and INPA ?


No, sorry. I do not have it anymore.


----------



## Analyst (Apr 21, 2013)

*I have also same error message, what was the resolution?*



hchc said:


> Getting my feet wet with coding my e60. First thing I want to try is simply to reset transmission adaptation. I installed standard tools 2.12 + latest v50.2 e60 daten. Connections seems to work fine, I can read current module and current i-level with tool32 etc.
> 
> I tried to use INPA to reset transmission adaptation:
> INPA->E60->Transmission->Gearbox Module GS19
> ...


I am using SP Daten from 3.57.2.002 but most iPo files for inpa are missing and I get same message as previous post?


----------



## mrIrish (May 16, 2016)

Hey Shawn, having same prob,
C:\EC-APPS\INPA\sgdat\exx.ipo(1) : error I300: Error opening object file
I went thru the instructions and install twice from start to finish, can you help?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

mrIrish said:


> Hey Shawn, having same prob,
> C:\EC-APPS\INPA\sgdat\exx.ipo(1) : error I300: Error opening object file
> I went thru the instructions and install twice from start to finish, can you help?


PM sent.


----------



## Zebb (Jan 10, 2015)

Im having the same problem. Where can i find the missing .ipo files?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Zebb said:


> Im having the same problem. Where can i find the missing .ipo files?


PM sent.


----------



## vpbabu737 (Jul 14, 2016)

.


----------



## vpbabu737 (Jul 14, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hey Shawn, I installed the standard tools from the link you sent me, but i get the "can'find exx.ipo" error when i open up INPA, any thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vpbabu737 said:


> Hey Shawn, I installed the standard tools from the link you sent me, but i get the "can'find exx.ipo" error when i open up INPA, any thoughts?
> 
> Cheers


Are you running INPALOAD.exe from INPA_Fxx_v.2 BIN folder (C:\EC-Apps\INPA_Fxx_v.2\BIN\INPALOAD.exe)?


----------



## vpbabu737 (Jul 14, 2016)

Yes sir


----------



## vpbabu737 (Jul 14, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Are you running INPALOAD.exe from INPA_Fxx_v.2 BIN folder (C:\EC-Apps\INPA_Fxx_v.2\BIN\INPALOAD.exe)?


Yes sir, always get the error. It sounds like there's files missing?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vpbabu737 said:


> Yes sir, always get the error. It sounds like there's files missing?


Sorry, but I have no idea.


----------



## vpbabu737 (Jul 14, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Sorry, but I have no idea.


I used the link you sent me and tried uninstalling and reinstalling 5 times, but from what I read a lot of people have the same issue, what would you recommend?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vpbabu737 said:


> I used the link you sent me and tried uninstalling and reinstalling 5 times, but from what I read a lot of people have the same issue, what would you recommend?


I really don't know. Normally if you use INPA_Fxx and the included EDIABAS folder, everything works.


----------



## silentti (Aug 22, 2016)

i have this same problem after installing .. C:\EC-APPS\INPA\sgdat\EXX.ipo(1) : error I300: Error opening object file , can somebody tell me what to do?thanks!


----------



## silentti (Aug 22, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Can you help me with this same prob? Thanks!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

silentti said:


> i have this same problem after installing .. C:\EC-APPS\INPA\sgdat\EXX.ipo(1) : error I300: Error opening object file , can somebody tell me what to do?thanks!





silentti said:


> Can you help me with this same prob? Thanks!!


PM sent.


----------



## ptl10 (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey Shawn, I am missing the E70.ipo files and configuration files in INPA for my E70, Can you help. 

Thanks Paul


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ptl10 said:


> Hey Shawn, I am missing the E70.ipo files and configuration files in INPA for my E70, Can you help.
> 
> Thanks Paul


PM sent.


----------



## Setae (Oct 26, 2016)

Hey Shawn,can you help me? 
DDE6.2 M57.ipo files


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Setae said:


> Hey Shawn,can you help me?
> DDE6.2 M57.ipo files


PM sent.


----------



## Frobo (Dec 14, 2016)

Hallo,

I have some Problems too, i missed the sgdat for e70 in ec-Apps 
Please help me


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Frobo said:


> Hallo,
> 
> I have some Problems too, i missed the sgdat for e70 in ec-Apps
> Please help me


I replied to your PM.


----------



## aferrao (Jan 19, 2017)

*D70n47b0*

Hi shawnsheridan.

I have passed a lot of hours triyng to solve a problem with INPA, and still cant't find a solution anywhere.

I have this error:

"Requested Control Unit: D71N47A0 not found.
Control unit found: D70N47B0
Program will be stopped"

I guess this is because of some files missing...
Do you have any ideia of what files do I need and where to find them?

Best regards
Artur Ferrão.


----------



## Bazz1369 (Jun 14, 2017)

*Modules missing*

Im having trouble reading dde7 for n47 on my 318d and the wifes 118d,
Both requested control units are different to those found therefore cannot read them
Can anyone helf as to where i can get files needed?
Regards


----------



## Bazz1369 (Jun 14, 2017)

Did u find an answer as this is my problem also


----------



## aferrao (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi.
Still have no solution for this...


----------



## Darudis e91 (May 14, 2017)

Hey Shawn
I'm missing CID_89.ipo(1)
Can you help me with that?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

aferrao said:


> Hi shawnsheridan.
> 
> I have passed a lot of hours triyng to solve a problem with INPA, and still cant't find a solution anywhere.
> 
> ...





Bazz1369 said:


> Im having trouble reading dde7 for n47 on my 318d and the wifes 118d,
> Both requested control units are different to those found therefore cannot read them
> Can anyone helf as to where i can get files needed?
> Regards





aferrao said:


> Hi.
> Still have no solution for this...





Darudis e91 said:


> Hey Shawn
> I'm missing CID_89.ipo(1)
> Can you help me with that?


All I can say is try INPA_Fxx, and see if that solves your problems. If not, update to latest SP-Daten as well. Beyond that, I have no idea. I don't do any E-Series work myself as I own an F10. PM's sent.


----------



## Codesoftly (Jul 23, 2017)

Hello All, need some help. It appears I am experiencing a similar issue with an F01. I am getting an error "C:\EC-APPS\INPA\sgdat\FAS_01.ipo(1) : error I300: Error opening object file" When I search for the .ipo files they are missing. Any suggestions or a replacement for the missing files would be very greatly appreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Codesoftly said:


> Hello All, need some help. It appears I am experiencing a similar issue with an F01. I am getting an error "C:\EC-APPS\INPA\sgdat\FAS_01.ipo(1) : error I300: Error opening object file" When I search for the .ipo files they are missing. Any suggestions or a replacement for the missing files would be very greatly appreciated. Thanks!!!


PM sent.


----------

